# How can I make a coulis sauce for fish.



## umami31 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello everyone. I see that we have a braised Mahi Mahi fish with a pickled lemon coulis sauce on the menu. But I've never made coulis sauce for fish. Only for desserts. I wouldn't even begin to know how to season it. Unless coulis is just being used instead of a lemon sauce? I really am trying to impress the chef and any advice tips or recipe would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

With fish, you really could do it just like a dessert coulis. Or you can make it a bit more savoury by using fish/chicken stock in place of water. You could also add whatever herbs/spices used in the braised fish recipe to make your coulis go along with the fish better; just make sure they don't overpower the pickled lemon flavour.


----------



## umami31 (Aug 26, 2017)

I did it. Honestly I wasn't to proud of it. But crazy enough people were loving it. I really am my worst critic. But thank you so much mr pat pat. Ur the best!


----------

